# Mountain at Healey's



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mountain with Leslie West and Corky Lang are playing at Healey's tonight. Unfortunately I won't be there,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Too bad, was probably a good gig.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a huge Mountain fan and would love a chance to actually see them one day. Too bad Leslie's tone sounds so horrendous nowadays. I've heard he's actually using a boss Metalzone for his distortion(!) That's a long fall from the glorious raunch of an old P90. :smile:

Jim


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> I'm a huge Mountain fan and would love a chance to actually see them one day. Too bad Leslie's tone sounds so horrendous nowadays. I've heard he's actually using a boss Metalzone for his distortion(!) That's a long fall from the glorious raunch of an old P90. :smile:
> 
> Jim


And those great Sunn amps !!!!!
Yes Leslie's tone is not what it used to be. Last time I saw him he was using a Zoom belt buckle effects unit. TERRIBLE !!!!!
But Corky Lang was worth the price of admission.


----------

